# Driver Seat Makes Annoying Cracking Noise



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Goose said:


> I leased my Cruze back in Aug 2014, and was wondering if this would be covered under some type of warranty?


Yes, all factory defects are covered.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mine make a creaking sound as well. Like it's rubbing against something. For some reason my driver seat seem to be closer to the center console than the passenger seat. As in close enough to rub it. I'll have to investigate more.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My drivers seat bottom does this from time to time, all I need to do is tweak where I have the power seat a bit and it will quiet down. My passenger seat back was also was creaky, but seems to have worn in. Never had this problem with other cars, seems to be poor quality seat frame materials.


----------



## Goose (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replys... 

I might take it in and see what they say about covering it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> For some reason my driver seat seem to be closer to the center console than the passenger seat. As in close enough to rub it. I'll have to investigate more.


My old '92 Saturn SC was like this. loosened the console screws and slid it over to center it between the seats.


----------



## zinsko1155 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm in the dealer right now complainING about the noise with the seat click noise towards the upper back. Can't find anything on it.


----------



## Goose (Aug 30, 2014)

zinsko1155 said:


> I'm in the dealer right now complainING about the noise with the seat click noise towards the upper back. Can't find anything on it.



Aww dang :/ I keep meaning to go in, but I have just been super busy. Let us know if they end up replacing it!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Goose-

After removing these seats, and the seat covers for installing heated seats, I'm interested in what they may find. I'm guessing that a clip that holds the fabric cover tight, and is typically attached to the springs at the back of the middle of the seat is the culprit. 

Or the clips on the seat cover that go across the airbag module. 

Looking in that area can be done by unzipping the zippers on the rear back seat cover. 

Good luck


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

zinsko1155 said:


> I'm in the dealer right now complainING about the noise with the seat click noise towards the upper back. Can't find anything on it.


Hey there,

We can definitely understand your frustrations with this, and we would be more than happy to look into this further for you. Feel free to send us a private message and include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to your updates. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## zinsko1155 (Dec 30, 2014)

Good news they found the problem they will be replacing the seats I'm waiting for them to be ordered there is some plastic piece that worn down and is making noise they are going to replace both seats because they both make noise.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I know this is an almost 3 year old thread but mine is also doing it. Did they replace the seats under B2B warranty or was it out of pocket?


----------

